
Ask HN: Any one has experience with a pedal desk? - sharmi
Hi,  
 currently I am working on a static standing desk a few hours a day and I find that my concentration is better when I stand. Atleast I am more aware of the passage of time :) .    The main motivation for adopting a standing desk is health. Unfortunately, shifting from standing to sitting or vice-versa requires some cognitive effort and change of desk arrangements , and standing is uncomfortable immediately following lunch or breakfast.<p>I am wondering if an under desk pedal would give me the same benefits while not having to change my sitting desk layout.<p>Has anyone used an under desk pedal? How did it workout for you? How does it fare compared to a standing desk?
======
ljk
Using motorized standing/sitting desk at work and imo it doesn't matter what
you're doing(sitting/standing/pedaling/treadmill/kneeling/fetal position) the
most important thing is to do it with correct posture and move around
frequently

~~~
sharmi
Thanks!

